# Is it worth applying to Chapman for Spring?



## armen (May 19, 2008)

I was planning on applying to most of the film schools for Fall, as some only accept students for Fall. However, Chapman accepts students for Spring as well. I asked an admissions counselor and he said it's just as competitive and if you don't get in, you can apply for Fall and they won't hold it against you.

Is it worth applying for Spring or does anyone know if spaces are really limited. I wouldn't mind applying and transfering a semester early.


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2008)

As you already know, I'm applying to Chapman for Spring semester. I read on their site somewhere that they "rarely admit" people for Spring. I'm still applying though. In general, Spring admissions is always harder than Fall at any college since they have lesser spots. But you many never know...I'd give it a shot.


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

All the schools I'm looking into have a deadline of November/December for Fall. Chapman's the only one to have that deadline for Spring and a March deadline for Fall.

This means I won't have to necessarily rush the application for Chapman if I want to apply for Spring. Since there are less spots available and a higher risk of being shut down, I don't know how I feel about reapplying for Fall.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> As you already know, I'm applying to Chapman for Spring semester. I read on their site somewhere that they "rarely admit" people for Spring. I'm still applying though. In general, Spring admissions is always harder than Fall at any college since they have lesser spots. But you many never know...I'd give it a shot.



According to the website: 

"_Our spring semester numbers are never really set in stone and vary depending on the room in each program; however, we rarely admit film production majors in the spring, but instead highly encourage them to apply for the fall._"


----------



## linsper23 (May 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by linsper23:
> As you already know, I'm applying to Chapman for Spring semester. I read on their site somewhere that they "rarely admit" people for Spring. I'm still applying though. In general, Spring admissions is always harder than Fall at any college since they have lesser spots. But you many never know...I'd give it a shot.



According to the website: 

"_Our spring semester numbers are never really set in stone and vary depending on the room in each program; however, we rarely admit film production majors in the spring, but instead highly encourage them to apply for the fall._" </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahh yeah, that's what I meant. I was too lazy to go look for the actual quote.


----------



## linsper23 (May 29, 2008)

I was thinking, since it is apparantly hard to get into Film Production in the Spring, how about applying for that as #1 choice and then putting TV Production/Broadcasting as #2? They do give your application another shot if you put more than one major down. And even if you do get into TV Production/Broadcasting for Spring, it will have some of the same course requirements as Film Production. And you can always switch to Film Production in the Fall of 2009. However, I'm not totally sure this would work or even if you're allowed to change majors within the same school. I don't see why not though. Hmm. This is all assuming you want to be in Film Production for Spring 2009. Someone, correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> I was thinking, since it is apparantly hard to get into Film Production in the Spring, how about applying for that as #1 choice and then putting TV Production/Broadcasting as #2? They do give your application another shot if you put more than one major down. And even if you do get into TV Production/Broadcasting for Spring, it will have some of the same course requirements as Film Production. And you can always switch to Film Production in the Fall of 2009. However, I'm not totally sure this would work or even if you're allowed to change majors within the same school. I don't see why not though. Hmm. This is all assuming you want to be in Film Production for Spring 2009. Someone, correct me if I'm wrong...



As of now, I have no intention of applying for Film Production. I've decided that my passion, as of now, is pursueing a career in episodic Television Production. Chapman seems to be one of the only schools that has a major that is specifically for TV production. So TV Production is my #1 choice as of now. I may put Film Production, or Screenwriting as my second choice. 

As for switching majors, I spoke to someone on the phone about switching my major from Film Production to TV Production _if_ I were to be admitted in the Fall semester. Because I was rejected for the Fall semester, I don't have to deal with that, now that I know what I want.

I don't believe it's hard, purse...But it's good to do some research and keep applying. It depends on how badly you want to enter the program. If you show persistence, you increase your chances.


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 2, 2008)

I've actually changed my mind. I'm applying to the Fall 2009 semester now. The application for the Dodge College comes out Sept. 1st and that is used for both Spring and Fall semesters. So, I don't see any reason to apply to Spring since you get the stuff the same time and if you go for Spring, you'll basically be rushing plus it will be much more competitive. Fall has more spots and you have the whole summer to prepare. I am in no rush.


----------



## armen (Jun 2, 2008)

Is the supplemental application that Chapman has up right now no good for Fall 2009? The one with the Film Production supplemental essay and so on.

Or is that not going to be changed for 2009 and in September, we just get the new university application?


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> Is the supplemental application that Chapman has up right now no good for Fall 2009? The one with the Film Production supplemental essay and so on.
> 
> Or is that not going to be changed for 2009 and in September, we just get the new university application?



The Chapman application is available right now for the Spring and Fall 2009 semesters. As for the supplemental application(Dodge College's), that will be available Sept. 1st 2008 for the Spring and Fall 2009 semesters. The one up right now is no good...that is for THIS year, 2008 semesters. All these applications will be on their website.


----------

